# How long do you wear your bras for?



## vocaltest (Mar 4, 2009)

I know this is a really odd question haha BUT... How many days in a row do you wear your bra for? We were having this discussion at work tonight, and the majority said they wear them for 2-4 days in a row, or they swap them daily, but never wear them once and then wash them. But one person said it was disgusting to wear them more than once without washing. 

I personally do what I said the majority do. Just wondering what everyone else does? Again, I know it is an odd question, so sorry!


----------



## iiifugaziii (Mar 4, 2009)

i'd say about 3-4 days. i have so many of them, too. but i have about 2 that i really like to wear all the time. i don't get how it's gross to re-wear them without washing. ha 
i think most girls i know do the same thing as I do.


----------



## Skin*Deep (Mar 4, 2009)

I wear once, wash once. well technically, wear once, throw in hamper, wash all on laundry day! If I'm sweating, which I do a lot since I work under hot lights, or if I have self tanner on, which I almost always do, then that gets on my bra.....and no way do I want yesterdays funk on me today. yanno


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Mar 4, 2009)

No more than twice. Actually I usually wear mine once and rotate bras, but I think that the lady that was in the minority might be a little extreme. To each her own, I guess? I only wear mine once because errr, my bras have to put in a lot of work to support me, and I think they need a breather to snap back into/stay in shape before  wearing again.

I think it's grosss when I catch a glimps of someone's straps and see obvious dirt/grime.


As I side note, I thought this thread was about the life expectancy of bras, cause in that case, I was gonna say: "till the wheels (straps) fall off!" LOL


----------



## Lapis (Mar 4, 2009)

A 9-5 day I only wear it once
Just going out for a couple hours 2 times but out of habit it'll probably get washed after the first time, I treat them like I treat panties


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 4, 2009)

Usually twice, unless it's a sports bra, then once because it's sweaty.


----------



## Jewelz913 (Mar 4, 2009)

i'll switch off a few every couple of days unless i got really sweaty, or hair gets all over me after a busy day in the salon...but i dont see the point in washing after every use...they'll bust quicker, then ya gotta buy more lol


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Mar 4, 2009)

Every 2-3 days then it gets tossed in the hamper.


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Mar 4, 2009)

I wear it once and then I wash it by hand.


----------



## BloopBloop (Mar 4, 2009)

i mix it up so much i lose track. usually ill reach for whatever's closest (aware of the color) and if i dont see any ill reach into my drawer and pull out another one. 

i do the same for jeans too. if they still look clean and have that good fit i'll throw them on. if they feel loose (usually after 2 days) ill throw those in the hamper


----------



## Mabelle (Mar 5, 2009)

i switch them up alot, so its hard for me to tell. i def. don't wash them every day though.
if i fee like ive seen said bra floating around for a while, or if i know ive sweated in it recently, into the wash she goes!!!


----------



## concertina (Mar 5, 2009)

If its a workout bra or if I was working outside or in the sun a lot, one wear. I can't handle sweaty bras. 

But for everyday wear, 3-4 times. I've got a pretty decent set, and the bigger the boobs, the bigger the price tag. I can't afford to have a closet of bras...I need quality and support. So I have 5 that I rotate through.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Mar 5, 2009)

I ONLY wear a bra if I'm going out somewhere and am going to be out in public. I swear my nipples could cut through glass TMI sorry sorry lol!

When I'm at home I never wear a bra. I get shit from my family cause of it.  I've always found bras super uncomfortable to wear. My mom always told me that I'd get use to it but never did. I still hate wearing them. But it's not like I'm running around in see through shirts or low cut shirts at home without a bra on. I just wear regular shirts. No booby flashes here! 

I'll wear my bras for like 3 days before they go in the wash. Too frequent of washing of bras can ruin them.


----------



## User35 (Mar 5, 2009)

for work I change them everyday. I wear a sports bra under my ballistic vest  ( no need for cleavage or lift under the vest) ..and even in the winter it gets hot in there..I dont care about washing them all the time...i get simple 3 packs from like walmart . My boobs arent that big so I dont need expensive heavy duty support sports bras.If Im off duty probably like 2 maaaybe 3 wears if I wear the bra ( a normal nice bra not a sports one) for like a full day.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 5, 2009)

Whats That? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I've heard of this cruel material before 


J/k but I really wear the bra tops under almost everything so that eliminates my always endless search for the best bras. Those tanks were the best invention ever !! EVER!! I know I have a 100 easy...Plus they are comfy and so much cheaper than the bras I like to buy


----------



## Septemba (Mar 5, 2009)

I don't always wear a bra, but when I do it's once and then wash. I have so many bras, even though I don't wear them all the time. 

I also wash my towels after a single use! I recently discovered that was weird and apparently not everyone does that? Because you're clean after showering... but damp towels sitting around for hours, eww! I'm not even a clean freak, quite filthy really... but I need to have my fresh towels.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 5, 2009)

^^ I'm OCD about towels too


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Septemba* 

 
_I don't always wear a bra, but when I do it's once and then wash. I have so many bras, even though I don't wear them all the time. 

I also wash my towels after a single use! I recently discovered that was weird and apparently not everyone does that? Because you're clean after showering... but damp towels sitting around for hours, eww! I'm not even a clean freak, quite filthy really... but I need to have my fresh towels._

 
LOL, your going to make my OCD kick into high gear! I'm already driving my mother mad with the amount of towels that constantly need to be washed lol. 

Honestly if I could I'd just use paper towels (yes to even dry my body off with! haha) but obviously that's not a reasonable thing to use considering the economical and environmental aspect of it. 

I'm just super paranoid and try to be as "clean" possible times a million when someone in my house is sick. I swear sometimes I can just imagine those little buggers crawling all over my house as if I had microscopic vision or something lol.


A bit off topic but does anyone break out around the area where the underwire and hoops (the thingies that connect the two parts of the bra together when you put it on) are at?


----------



## xbrookecorex (Mar 5, 2009)

.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Mar 6, 2009)

^ha same. I freaking hate hand washing. I only have like 2 I like wearing.


----------



## zzoester (Mar 6, 2009)

I wear my bras probably 3 times and then hand wash/hang dry them. I am a 36F and spend a TON of $ on my bras because I have to.....I don't have many options. For the cheapos, I wear Fredericks and my nice ones consist of Chantelle and Le Mystere from Nordstrom and those run about $80 a pop. So, I don't own many bras....about 5 or 6 at the moment and I rotate them pretty consistently so they have a long life. I wish I could afford a lot more but I just can't at the moment.


----------



## mtrimier (Mar 6, 2009)

twice, but not back to back if that makes sense.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Mar 6, 2009)

Some of you ladies hand wash them?! I'd be way too lazy to do that on a regular basis. I understand that some of you may have to do that out of necessity but I always thought that they had to be machine washed only lol. 

I always buy cheap bras that are under $10. I can't fathom the idea of spending more than $15 on a single bra not even for Victoria's Secret. Sorry but that's just too much money in my opinion. Either way they'll end up just as tangled and mangled after X amount of washes anyways just like the cheap ones.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X4biddenxLustX* 

 
_I always buy cheap bras that are under $10. I can't fathom the idea of spending more than $15 on a single bra not even for Victoria's Secret. Sorry but that's just too much money in my opinion. Either way they'll end up just as tangled and mangled after X amount of washes anyways just like the cheap ones._

 
 You really should handwash bras, although I won't lie and say I always do. As for the prices some people pay... once you cross over into D cup and over range, or band sizes over say 40, you really have no choice but to but moderately priced to expensive bras, unless you want baggy boobs torpedo tits... or all sorts of other ill fitted bra scenarios.  For certain sizes, bras are an investment, and not a luxury.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zzoester* 

 
_ I wear Fredericks and my nice ones consist of Chantelle and Le Mystere from Nordstrom and those run about $80 a pop._

 
GIRL!!!!! did you go to the intimates clearance over the past few weeks? I got a Le Mystere for 9.99!!! Huzzah!!!!!!!


----------



## ms.marymac (Mar 6, 2009)

A girl that works in the lingerie department at my store said you should wear one and "let it rest" then switch to another the next day . I don't feel like mine do much to get that tired. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OT- NatalieR429, I thinks it's so cool that you are a cop!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 

 
_
OT- NatalieR429, I thinks it's so cool that you are a cop! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me too! There's a local police officer in my area who is so hot and I wonder if she posts or lurks here. I'm almost tempted to post a pic of her, but I won't. If you're out there, Cpl. Spellman, you have fans!


----------



## Willa (Mar 6, 2009)

3 to 4 days, but if I sweat during the day, I put it in the basket to wash it
I hate the smell of my body sweating, even tho my man says I don't smell like ''sweat'', but you know... 

It's difficult for me to find bras that fit, I have a large back and my right underarm is special (I've been operated 3 times and will be one time again this month). I have many cysts there... anyway, so sometimes bras's hoops go too high (???) and push my underarm and it hurts. Soooo all this to say that when I find one that I like, I buy more than one.


----------



## BloopBloop (Mar 6, 2009)

handwash? screw that, my washing machine has that "handwash" feature, throw my undergarments in that little mesh bag and call it day!


----------



## cheapglamour (Mar 6, 2009)

Does anyone sleep in their bra?


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cheapglamour* 

 
_Does anyone sleep in their bra?_

 
Hell to the naw.


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 6, 2009)

^What she said, LOL. I rotate about 3 a week. Which makes me sick, considering how many I don't wear.  

I also use towels once and wash them all once a week.


----------



## Septemba (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cheapglamour* 

 
_Does anyone sleep in their bra?_

 
I have absolutely no idea why I did, but I remember doing this in my early teens! 

I also used to always sleep with my hair down which was really long and I can't stand doing that now! 

I missed so many good sleeps.


----------



## Mabelle (Mar 6, 2009)

i sometimes sleep in my bra... if i ve fallen asleep on the couch and just get up tp throw myself in bed and ant be bothered to take it off. 

most of the time i change though. lol.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 6, 2009)

My gym bra I wash after each workout. My regular bras I wear two days in a row then it gets washed


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_ You really should handwash bras, although I won't lie and say I always do. As for the prices some people pay... once you cross over into D cup and over range, or band sizes over say 40, you really have no choice but to but moderately priced to expensive bras, unless you want baggy boobs torpedo tits... or all sorts of other ill fitted bra scenarios.  For certain sizes, bras are an investment, and not a luxury._

 
My family when I was younger rented the downstairs area of our old home to another family. I would always see the mother's bras and the kids socks being hung to dry in the bathroom. I just assumed she did hand wash pretty much all the families clothes. My mother use to have to do that before we got a washer. Yeah, it was a pain the ass for her! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I understand that some woman don't have many options and have to out of necessity spend more money on bras that accommodate to their cup size or to provide extra support. I had a friend who was a DD and we could never find bras for her in regular department stores 98% of the time. 

I personally don't need anything special that a discount department store or a clearance rack won't have (I'm only a small B cup. Don't really have any booby action going on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). I like to be as cheap as I can get with undergarments period cause I like to spend my money on other things lol.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cheapglamour* 

 
_Does anyone sleep in their bra?_

 
I don't, I actually CAN'T, well at least nowadays I can't. I find wearing a bra to be uncomfortable which I only wear them when I'm going out. 

But when I was younger and starting out with bras my mom would make me wear them to sleep so I'd "get use" to wearing them. Psssh. Well it never worked lol!


----------



## BloopBloop (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X4biddenxLustX* 

 
_I don't, I actually CAN'T, well at least nowadays I can't. I find wearing a bra to be uncomfortable which I only wear them when I'm going out. 

But when I was younger and starting out with bras my mom would make me wear them to sleep so I'd "get use" to wearing them. Psssh. Well it never worked lol!_

 
i am with you on this one. if im at home, i dont wear my bra... i feel more "free" without it. and if i do sleep in it, sometimes it can slide around and in the morning ill wake up with one boob in a cup and the other uncovered under my shirt.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Mar 6, 2009)

When I was about 15 someone told me to sleep in my bra to stop my boobs getting droopy as I got older! I don't but it has given me droopy boob paranoia!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *browneyedbaby* 

 
_When I was about 15 someone told me to sleep in my bra to stop my boobs getting droopy as I got older! I don't but it has given me droopy boob paranoia!_

 
 I know this is a common myth, but unless you sleep standing up, wearing a bra while you sleep does absolutely nothing but keep your boobs from getting air.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BloopBloop* 

 
_i am with you on this one. if im at home, i dont wear my bra... i feel more "free" without it. and if i do sleep in it, sometimes it can slide around and in the morning ill wake up with one boob in a cup and the other uncovered under my shirt._

 
Yep, if I have them on at home I feel like my boobs are in booby prison! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Plus I'm at *MY *home, why not be comfortable? I know I live with my family but it's not like their hanging out and all exposed to everyone.

Lol, I've had the one boob in and one boob out happen to me before even when I wasn't even sleeping! One time when I was at a concert my bra somehow got unhooked and I was just mortified 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I had to nonchalantly try to hook it back up, took a few tries cause there were a ton of people around me but I managed to get it.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_I know this is a common myth, but unless you sleep standing up, wearing a bra while you sleep does absolutely nothing but keep your boobs from getting air._

 
I've been told that myth many times. But gravity and aging are going to do what they are going to do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X4biddenxLustX* 

 
_ 
I personally don't need anything special that a discount department store or a clearance rack won't have (I'm only a small B cup. Don't really have any booby action going on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). I like to be as cheap as I can get with undergarments period cause I like to spend my money on other things lol._

 
BELIEVE ME, if I had a B cup, I wouldn't wear a bra at all, LOL. I go as cheap as I can with my bras (DD). If I can lose this weight, maybe I can work my way down to a C cup.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_BELIEVE ME, if I had a B cup, I wouldn't wear a bra at all, LOL. I go as cheap as I can with my bras (DD). If I can lose this weight, maybe I can work my way down to a C cup._

 
Lol I wish I could go bra free for the most part even when I'm out! Its just that sometimes I actually like making it look like I have a little something-something going on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

As of lately my bras are getting tighter on me due to weight gain also grrr! Why can't my flubb just go to all the good places?!


----------



## Kuuipo (Mar 6, 2009)

Wear once, hand scrub after in antibacterial soap. Your midchest area tends to get oily even if you scrub that well,I have a thing about being clean; I shower and wash my hair atleast twice a day.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cheapglamour* 

 
_Does anyone sleep in their bra?_

 
i do! i don't feel right without a bra


----------



## xbrookecorex (Mar 7, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Mar 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xbrookecorex* 

 
_EXACTLY! I am physically UNCOMFORTABLE without a bra. Its nothing about being self conscious about how I look... I dont like my nipples rubbing on THINGS. I dont like them touching the fabric of a shirt, I like them nice and in a shell.HAHHAHA TMI. 

Ive slept in a bra every day since I was 13 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm the complete opposite! I love the feeling of my nips rubbing against my shirt and just being free and out and about (well not visibly out and about) lol.


----------



## User35 (Mar 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 

 
_ 
OT- NatalieR429, I thinks it's so cool that you are a cop! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Lol thanks pal, but Im really just a big old nerd hehe 

and as for sleeping in a bra no way jose...i can see a sports bra maaaaybe but a underwire or something with padding no way!

Like someone else said they dont like their nipples rubbing on their shirt or whatever i am like that 50 percent of the time...the rest i like em free...im weird. idk


----------



## lauram (Mar 7, 2009)

usually 2-3 times


----------



## MACandie2012 (Mar 7, 2009)

i wear mine 2-3 days. well i'm an A cup, what can i say? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(lol)


----------



## juxt123 (Mar 7, 2009)

only wear it once!


----------



## user79 (Mar 8, 2009)

I do a sniff test, I wash them when they start to smell funny. In the summer more frequently obviously but in the winter I don't sweat a lot at all, so I can go like 4-5 days wearing the same bra and it still smells and looks perfectly fine. I dunno, some people might think that's gross but I feel silly washing bras if they are still clean to wear. I find frequent washings causes bras to wear out faster...I machine wash mine tho.

I really dislike bras, I never wear one at home, I feel so much more comfortable without. And I only wear racerback style bras (straps cross over in the back), I gave up on the normal strap ones years ago because I freaking hate adjusting the straps when they fall down, which mine always did no matter how tight I had them!

Racerback bras ftw.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I do a sniff test, I wash them when they start to smell funny. In the summer more frequently obviously but in the winter I don't sweat a lot at all, so I can go like 4-5 days wearing the same bra and it still smells and looks perfectly fine. I dunno, some people might think that's gross but I feel silly washing bras if they are still clean to wear. I find frequent washings causes bras to wear out faster...I machine wash mine tho.

I really dislike bras, I never wear one at home, I feel so much more comfortable without. And I only wear racerback style bras (straps cross over in the back), I gave up on the normal strap ones years ago because I freaking hate adjusting the straps when they fall down, which mine always did no matter how tight I had them!

Racerback bras ftw._

 
Ugh, I have the strap falling down all the time issue too. It doesn't help either to adjust them cause eventually I'll have them at the length where the underwire on the bra starts like cutting into the bottom of my boob. Not pleasant!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 8, 2009)

i change my bars every 3-4 days depending on sweatyness!! with my work it gets a bit hot and sweaty lifting tv's from a delivery so i always change a bra after delivery day!!! 

i have work bras and normal bras though. so if i wear a bra when i'm not at work i'll probs wear that for 4-5 days without washing because i'm not sweaty at all.  night out bras however get washed after each use because i sweat when dancing and i get glitter all over them and general shimmeryness!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Mar 8, 2009)

Hmm, it used to be every day, but I hate doing the washing! Now it's maybe 2 days, 3 at the very very most! (and once of course if I've been sweating or whatever).


----------



## elektra513 (Jan 28, 2010)

I alternate a couple of bras each week, let the one "air out" lol one day before wearing the second time. Then I wash those on the weekends and pick another two bras, I have a lot, so if I forget to wash, they can sit in the laundry hamper till I run out. I need to take better care, but I can't be bothered.

Oh, and I wish I could do ANYTHING without wearing a dang bra (34D-DD here). My girls are always in the way. If I sleep without, it's because I have on like a stretchy camisole or whatever.


----------



## Kragey (Jan 30, 2010)

I have about a dozen bras, plus a dozen sports bras...sounds like a lot, and it is, but most of them came from my big sister. She found out she'd be over-estimating the size of her bras, so she's actually a 36A rather than a 34B, whereas I suddenly became a 32B in my sophomore year of college. (Years of being tortured by her for having "tiny titties," now who's laughing...) So my shopaholic sister gave up all of her 34s when she had to downsize.

I wear my bras, honestly, for about 2 months. Not, you know, "One bra for 2 months," I wear the whole collection and wash it by hand every 2 months. Some people freak out about it, but unless you're running the marathon or sweat a lot, your bra doesn't come in to contact with a whole lot. Also, bras are delicate; if you overwash them or dry them incorrectly, you can REALLY cut down on their lifespan or ruin their shape.

I also wear my pants 3-4 times before washing them all in a load, and they've all kept up decently. I still wear pants from my freshman year of high school. (Although, most of my pants are wartorn from 4+ years in northern weather, so I'll probably have to part with them and get some new pairs WITHOUT a ton of tearing on the bottom this coming summer.)


----------

